# Mulwala / Bundalong Cod Trip 16 - 18 Dec



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Hmmm - SWMBO may be tied up Xmas shopping, but I may be able to chuck the swag into the truck and put a Yak on the roof.

No special dates for me - will see how it flies

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

great stuff Dave, could inspire some more Canberra lads/lasses :wink:

hey hey, good to see the posting Ant but....


leftieant said:


> , as Tony's leave passes are about about to be revoked pretty much permanently. So we need to give him a decent send off and some fond kayak fishing memories!


Crikies ya scaring me a bit there mate, child or no there will ALWAYS be time for a fish outta the yak, probably get no further than PPb but this "fond memories" bit :shock: Brrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXgi4uIAACxfgAAQQY//8oFAFgA/5/4wMAClhFD0Jk9II0aaeSehNGmm9RGIo0000GjEAAAAxA1TEaNBoAA0AAAmjrPQ4a+xdqdr0K7SAOZEl6lLAczZTU7ci7va1I30QvgLmJIUMljwmV5nlQuRuPO7oAbWXf0eEmvSjH7XlkGAGFUQinAZOSiDYiHg4HCiKYzGKj7UsCLScDnSKht5SWGsGD4c7EU8px2GQ6GKjESkPKQ18+YTtNzVh5b6ApDoIiEsakyrlO6Cm/F3JFOFCQeCLi4g


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbC53ScAABlfgAAQQIMCACQAEAA/796gIACIGqep5Q2kabUaDNQDUxATaJinoj1G1EBBpfdsqZPXFuoPCzeHhGpGYec9bzKy0BLtEJQkM8EwNJmJ+FVjRrrLTWmndoKfrrRKdQBmZkS5k3lyxeEsJytop7rDhqROB0WdSEUPjG6uLKw+nXl6Oi1N358u6NgkkkQBlUPGyCZHZfxdyRThQkLC53Sc


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Very tempted, even if I cant make this.

Step Brothers Army posting to Pucca commences very soon, so will be down that way more often...

Dates have me out, Im at Merimbula till after Xmas, depending on days that could be porganised between Xmas and NYE ( The later the better ), I could find myself with a 3 day window...


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

sounds great , dates may suit , have to get a bit closer


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

getting a couple of interested 'bites' Ant 

Just want to say guys - be good to know what sort of dates suit each of ya, cant be trying to conform(?) to my special leave pass needs and i am a little bit flexiable (so's the misses / she's just the best) 
for example - there arent any saturday/sunday mixes if that would make it easier and im betting it would...i run my own little biz on the sunday but i could be arm twisted into taking a sunday off which opens the weekends up a little better.

Also i have managed to get the 13/14th (thur/fri) december off BUT i can swing that to the 10/11th dec (mon/tue) or even possibly the 3/4th dec (mon/tue)

Its all getting a little confusing now :roll:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

As much as I would love to make this trip, there is a slim to zero chance that I can do it on those dates  Hope you boys clean up!


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

no worries Ant, having a bit of trouble locking in this 1 myself ... give me another week and l'll know for sure what'll work out the best. granpop and g/hornet havent bowed out just yet either :wink:

slim to zero, so squidder still a maybe then :lol: not looking to clean up just hook up to my 1st freshie will suffice ( as long as its a respectable catch of course).


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

still keen ,have to rule out 13th but pretty flexible after that. I recon between xmas and new years would be pretty busy up there. Shall try to keep an eye on results from the cod classic this weekend.


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

No luck an early family xmas party  always first weekend in DEC, timing isn't great except in years with mid week openings.Are you going to try for a cod yourself?


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

I am already down there with the cod classic 1-2/12/07. No yak though. Will keep you posted how it went


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Until I know what is happening with my truck, cant commit definately. If it comes out of the fixit shop OK, I plan on coming down for the weekend 15/16 Dec, or if it fits with others anytime through to the 18th or 19th.

Dave


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

leftieant said:


> Yeah trying to organise a trip this time of year is a scheduling nightmare!


 :lol: your not kidd'in :?

Ive had to change my dates for work so the 13/14th are out for me also but quite possibly have opened up the 16th-18th (sunday-tuesday) which might suite better anyway...

Goodluck with the cod classic garrick, be interesting to hear of the results. Is it a C&R comp???meaning will there be any fish left in the lake :shock:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

leftieant said:


> Yep C&R only Tony (phew!). Plus the size limit has gone up this season - from 500 to 550mm now, and I think to 600mm next year.


good to hear,

Still have to wait for early next week before i can confirm dates, but as i said the 16-18th are now looking like a goer...


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Leftiant you are correct on both the sizes,. Even if it was not a C$R comp I would have let them go. From the last 3 years that I have been there I have seen them actually apply the rule that if the cod does not swim away in a healthy state, they will keep it in a special trap to revive. If it does not, your catch does not count.

Biggest comp in Australia meens that there are many boats and a lot of traffic on the water. Numbers of fish are thus very low. Still it is an excellent comp and an absolute must attend in my pesrsonal oppinion. Not so much for catching the fish but rather meeting all the people fronm all over the country. AND 6 TINNIES TRAILER AND ENJIN COMBINATIONS TO WIN make3s it a big attractiion


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

g'day Ant ... i can confirm and am locking in the 16th - 18th (sunday evening - tuesday night)  
hope you can squeeze in a few hours somewhere in that time, sorry for leaving it so late, and this time i will be sure to camp on the waters edge itself to make thing simplier IF theres a camp site left available.

Hows your truck looking granpop for that weekend???


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi guys thanks y-knot for setting a date I should be able to make it sunday night the 16th for monday fish at least , where are we camping Ant ?


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Remember to take those mumblers guys. They were magnificent this weekend at the cod classic. I caught 2 on a greenish mumbler but know of lady who caught hers on black and red. And they were legal size


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

bloody ripper fellas,

Mark, i will be getting up there sunday evening by 6.30-7pm (cant get in any earlier sorry Ant) with time enough for a couple hours fish before nightfall 8) will PM you with description of tent/car to look out for :wink:

Might have to fill me in on these "mumblers" garrick, never heard of 'em. were you trolling those or cast and retrieve?


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Those mumblers are the latest as far as I know in upgrading aussie lures. Bought them from Tackle World in Canberra. Paddo first told me of them and if you look at the latest cod DVD you will see a monster that he caught on it. He was also not the only one that had success on those lures.

Best description I would say is that it is a combination of a modified spinnerbait combined with a soft plastic for extra body on the lure. The spinning blades have been replaced by a single silver blade that does not rotate but rather swings from side to side. EXPECT A LOT OF VIBRATION EVEN WHEN YOU ARE GOING SUPER SLOW. They come in different sizes and i am sure you will be able to troll with them. I am actually so impressed with them that I am taking some of them back to South Africa to try out on the cuta and other razor gangs. I do have to say though that they were definitly made for cod fishing. With a stinger hook already attached and a lure length of about 15cm my one cod swallowed the whole lure except for the siver blade.

I threw the lures as far as possible , waited for it to sink to the bottom (wait for slack line as in sp fishing) then i slowly retrieved it. Tried diffirent techniques as in stop and start, slow steady retrieve, and even 4 - 5 fast retrieves in a row past the same log, to wake them up before I sent a slow retrieve through. To me that was the best method.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

sounds good garrick, will get a chance to check out some tackle this weekend and will be having a good look at these new lures...
the combination of a modified spinnerbait with a soft plastic sounds pretty cool.Havent fished much in the fresh but the few times i have i thought catching any fish on this type of lure was a great challenge so really looking forward to hunting down some cod next weekend 

Thanks for the tips, hopefully have something good to report back with...


----------



## Bushy (Nov 21, 2007)

Snuck out to Mulwala yesterday arvo for a few hours. (stink boat).
Beautiful conditions. Got 2 cod, both under size, best 45cm.

Speaking to others, and from my experience yesterday, Bardies have been going well. Tried live yabbies, lures, spinner baits and the grubs, never got a touch on anything else but the grubs.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Bushy (Nov 21, 2007)

garrick said:


> Those mumblers are the latest as far as I know in upgrading aussie lures. Bought them from Tackle World in Canberra. Paddo first told me of them and if you look at the latest cod DVD you will see a monster that he caught on it. He was also not the only one that had success on those lures.


Which DVD is that mate? The one filmed at Mulwala - "Catch a Legend"?

Thanks for the tip about the mumblers, will have to check 'em out.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Now Grandma has an Outback too, my grown sons are after me for fishing trips :shock:

No 1 son has expressed interest in a flatty trip next weekend, but truck boiled its way up the Clyde today, so it goes back into the shop with complaints tomorrow. Hopefully it will be out again before long.

I also have a water pump problem in the Tvan - hoping I can track that down and fix it during the week.

Still trying to get there - even if for part of it

Dave


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

granpop said:


> , but truck boiled its way up the Clyde today, so it goes back into the shop with complaints tomorrow. Hopefully it will be out again before long.Dave


what a bugger Dave ... just blew the head gasket on my own car :evil: but should be ok to get up there for the weekend


----------



## jimmyd (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi all trying to get Monday off to get down to meet up and have a fish with everyone, should know by Friday. If I can make it I'll get there Sunday arvo or can get there earlier if anyone will be there. Any tackle tips I have some spinner baits and may get some grubs, any other suggestions?

Looking forward to catching up with some fellow yakers.

James


----------



## jimmyd (Nov 26, 2007)

Sound good. Happy for the earlier start PM details to meet up.

Jimmy


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

G'day Jimmy .. hope ya can make it for the sunday/monday session, expect i will get down there for the early evening session on sunday (about 6/6.30) and meet you guys out on the water.
just spoken with leftie to see if you fellas can snag a decent camp on the waters edge by parking your cars on it :wink: for when i get up there.



jimmyd said:


> Any tackle tips I have some spinner baits and may get some grubs, any other suggestions? James


probably just using HB's on the sunday but was thinking of going into town for some yabbies or grubs for monday/tuesday.Otherwise check out garricks earlier posting on this thread where he mentions another type of lure that has had some good results.. called 'em "mumblers", havent had a chance to check them out yet but will probably pick 1 up to give it a go.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

G'day Jimmy .. hope ya can make it for the sunday/monday session, expect i will get down there for the early evening session on sunday (about 6/6.30) and meet you guys out on the water.
just spoken with leftie to see if you fellas can snag a decent camp on the waters edge by parking your cars on it :wink: for when i get up there.



jimmyd said:


> Any tackle tips I have some spinner baits and may get some grubs, any other suggestions? James


probably just using HB's on the sunday but was thinking of going into town for some yabbies or grubs for monday/tuesday.Otherwise check out garricks earlier posting on this thread where he mentions another type of lure that has had some good results.. called 'em "mumblers", havent had a chance to check them out yet but will probably pick 1 up to give it a go.


----------



## Bushy (Nov 21, 2007)

leftieant said:


> Any other starters?


Would love to, but alas still no yak. It's tough to find the money when you're also saving for a house deposit  Have a great one, look forward to pics of a big cod.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Looks like I will have repairs done by Friday. I will hopefully leave Canberra Sat for an easy drive down, fish Sunday and Monday and point north Tuesday. Fingers crossed

Dave


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

Good to see the numbers building, I am still pretty right for sun arvo/evening fish (depends on the better half as to the time) , with a few cold ones and a Monday morn fish . Shouldn't be too hard to find everyone, good luck to the early crew if i miss you.


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Bushy said:


> garrick said:
> 
> 
> > Those mumblers are the latest as far as I know in upgrading aussie lures. Bought them from Tackle World in Canberra. Paddo first told me of them and if you look at the latest cod DVD you will see a monster that he caught on it. He was also not the only one that had success on those lures.
> ...


Sorry for not replying mate. Staying in hotel at moment and not getting to a computer enough. The DVD I am refering to is on the ship freight back to South Africa already but I think it was called COD ALMIGHTY.

To all you guys down there ENJOY!!!!!!


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

im still stuck without a car at the moment... how bloody long can it take to fix/replace a head gasket?

Im hearing reports of some decent rains spread across the state all weekend... hows this gonna effect the fishing fellas?


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

leftieant said:


> , just enough to keep the flies, dust and heat at bay.!


that'll be a blessing then...great stuff


----------



## jimmyd (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm ok for Sunday and Monday  so look forward to catching up with you all. Ant I'll see you Sunday at the 11:00 I'll PM my phone number.

Jimmy


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

leftieant said:


> A reminder to my Victorian brothers:
> 
> A NSW fishing licence is required for fishing in Lake Mulwala.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/244u32 will allow you to buy the required licence online (can you think of a better use for $6, other than maybe 2 beers?)


good work Ant .. id bloody forgot about getting a NSW f/license.
picking up my car tonight thank christ, i was getting a bit nervous it wasnt gonna be ready.
Looking forward to catching up with the few AKFF'ers that are coming along 8) should make for a good couple of days


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

Rain seems to be clearing now , should be fine tonight and tomorrow


----------

